# Langsam nehmen die Goldfische Überhand / Köderfischreuse



## Gredi (4. Mai 2009)

Nachdem ich letzte Woche einen Schwarm von etwa 20 Jungfischen erblickte, möchte ich mich von allen Goldies trennen. 

Jetzt versuch ich schon seit einigen Tagen, die Viecher zu fangen, allerdings reagieren sie schon auf das bloße "Zeigen" des Keschers.....mit Flucht. 

Auch das 2tägige Absenken des Keschers brachte nix   …die schlauen Tiere kamen nicht mehr zur normalen Futterstelle


Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit den Köderfischreusen???

Mit was wird darin angefüttert??


----------



## benni (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Langsam nehmen die Goldfische Überhand / Köderfischreuse*

Servus Gerd,

was bei mir funktioniert ist eine selbstgebastelte "Cola" Reuse. Damit hab ich die besten Erfolge bisher, als Köder leg ich meistens normales Fischfutter aus.

Also 1 Liter Flasche im oberen Drittel abschneiden - den "Trichter" umdrehen und wieder auf drauf stecken. Am Flaschenboden hab ich mit kleinem Bohrer ein paar Löcher, damit die Luft raus kann.

Probiers mal aus - kostet nix ;-) 


edit: Alternativ eine Köderfischsenke - gibts im Anglerbedarf


Gruß Benni


----------



## McFarland (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Langsam nehmen die Goldfische Überhand / Köderfischreuse*

Schau mal bspw. in einem großen Online Auktionshaus nach einer Köderfischsenke.
Reuse weiß ich nicht ob das gut klappt... wenn dann mal ne Teigbombe probieren falls zur Hand.

Edit:
Da war Benni schneller... kommt davon wenn man x Beiträge gleichzeitig öffnet und nacheinander durchliest. ;-)


----------



## Gredi (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Langsam nehmen die Goldfische Überhand / Köderfischreuse*

Ich hab mir das mal in der Bucht angeschaut ...du wenn die schon beim Anblick des Keschers reisausnehmen ...dann werden die mir beim Anblick von so einem Teil bestimmt die Freunschaft kündigen.

Ich werde mir im Angler Zubehör die Reuse mal zulegen ...wenn jemand noch ne Idee hat wie ich die Goldis aus dem Teich bekomme ...würde mich freuen


----------



## benni (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Langsam nehmen die Goldfische Überhand / Köderfischreuse*

Also wie gesagt - bei mir schwimmt alles da rein und findet nicht mehr raus. So hab ich am Tag schon über 100 Elritzen gefangen. Nach ein paar Minuten, wenn das Ding im Wasser liegt haben die keine Scheue da rein zu schwimmen, vor Allem wenn da was zum Fressen drin ist.

Wie groß sind die Fische denn?

Viele Grüße


----------



## amselmeister (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Langsam nehmen die Goldfische Überhand / Köderfischreuse*

Hallo Leute

Anstatt was neues aufzumachen erwecke ich den hier mal wieder

Will aus meinem kleinen Teich goldfische rausholen.
habe mir von ebay eine Reuse zugelegt.

Da ist so eine kleine Reisverschlusstasche . Ich nehme an da soll eine art lockmittel rein. habe da nun Teichfutter reingemacht. In 3 Tagen waren aber nur 3 stück drin.

Was kann ich da als Köder rein tun oder sonst das begünstigen das die sich da drin verirren


----------



## ina1912 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Langsam nehmen die Goldfische Überhand / Köderfischreuse*

hi Benni!

kannst Du das mit der Colaflasche noch mal näher erklären? wie befestigst Du das abgeschnittene Trichterstück? Schnippt das nicht wieder ab? Beschweren muss man die ja nicht, wenn sie voll Wasser ist, da bleibt sie ja allein unten liegen oder hat das Material irgendwie Auftrieb? meinst Du, da passen auch noch 10cm-Rotfedern durch oder würden die das scheuen? Ich suche nämlich seit letztem Frühjahr nach der zündenden Idee, eine ganze unerwünschte Brut von ca 30-40 Rotfedern aus dem Teich zu bekommen. Beim Anblick eines Keschers liegen die nur vor Lachen am Boden...

LG Ina


----------



## lissbeth66 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Langsam nehmen die Goldfische Überhand / Köderfischreuse*

Benns letzte Aktivität war August 2010 . Ich denke nicht das er Antworten wird. 

Der Beitrag ist von 2009

Lg Karin


----------



## ina1912 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Langsam nehmen die Goldfische Überhand / Köderfischreuse*

tatsächlich! Wie blöd, dass ich da nicht draufgeguckt hab... Aber vielleicht hat jemand anderes das schonmal nachgebaut und Erfahrungen damit?

lg Ina


----------



## zAiMoN (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Langsam nehmen die Goldfische Überhand / Köderfischreuse*

nimmt doch einfach eine __ Senke statt einer Reuse oder ähnlichem...


----------



## amselmeister (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Langsam nehmen die Goldfische Überhand / Köderfischreuse*

und was war wegen den Ködern?


----------



## zAiMoN (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Langsam nehmen die Goldfische Überhand / Köderfischreuse*

nichts, 

__ Senke rein - Senke Raus - Fische raus...


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Langsam nehmen die Goldfische Überhand / Köderfischreuse*

Hi Ina,

wenn vor allem größere Fische raus sollen geht nichts übers nach und nach auf Sicht rausangeln

MfG Frank


----------



## zAiMoN (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Langsam nehmen die Goldfische Überhand / Köderfischreuse*

jo, 

hab mal damals mit nem Draht und nem Stück Salami __ Stichlinge ausm Teich geangelt die meine Goldelritzen aufgefressen haben rausgeangelt


----------



## ina1912 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Langsam nehmen die Goldfische Überhand / Köderfischreuse*

Hi Simon!
tja über eine __ Senke hab ich auch schon nachgedacht. Mir wurde aber von Anglern klipp und klar gesagt, dass ich das Ding (das es wohl nur in einer Standardgröße von 1,00 x 1,20 m oder so gibt) mit meinen Ärmchen wohl nie mit einem so schnellen Ruck aus dem Wasser bekommen würde, dass die Fische nicht vorher raushüpfen würdenEh das wasser durch die Maschen gelaufen ist, hängt es erstmal als ganz schönes Gewicht in der Senke, mal abgesehen vom Widerstand des Netzes im Wasser. . Das schaffen wohl nur geübte Angler und Fischer. Zudem müsste man das so gut in der Teichmitte platzieren, dass man an keinen Steinen, Wurzeln oder Schläuchen hängenbleit...
Aber danke trotzdem für den Tipp!

lg Ina


----------



## zAiMoN (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Langsam nehmen die Goldfische Überhand / Köderfischreuse*

ja oder einen langen Koikescher ähnlichen Holz oder guten Alustab benutzen, und dann mit´m Hebelprinzip hoch das Teil 

aber die Drahtaktion ist wohl nur für kleine __ Raubfische, obwohl man kann auch Sticks oder ähnliches auf´n Draht ziehen


----------



## ina1912 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Langsam nehmen die Goldfische Überhand / Köderfischreuse*

und da gehen als erstes nur die goldfische dran, weil die nicht so misstrauisch sind wie die rotfedern....die goldis lassen mich ja nicht mal in ruhe mit ner fächerharke die fadenalgen rausholen, die wimmeln wie die guppies da drum rum...
außerdem will ich keinen - weder die einen noch die anderen - mit nem haken verletzen.
das mit dem hebel wurde mir auch schon gesagt...wer mag vorbeikommen und bei mir sone konstruktion bauen?


----------



## zAiMoN (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Langsam nehmen die Goldfische Überhand / Köderfischreuse*

Hey,

meinte damit so einen langen Stab an der Schnur der __ Senke befestigen und dann die Senke hochziehen  

ggf. auch über eine Flaschenzugkonstruktion


----------



## amselmeister (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Langsam nehmen die Goldfische Überhand / Köderfischreuse*

@zaimon

Ich habe ja keine __ senke sondern eine REUSE mir geholt. Eine senke kann ich nicht Nutzen. Zu klein der Teich und überall Seerosen.
Aber ich versuche diese Cola Reuse mal zu machen zusätzlich

Weiß leider immer noch nicht was man da nimmt. Einfach irgendwelche Lebensmittel bei Goldfischen, essen die das? Mais etc.......??


----------



## Stoer (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Langsam nehmen die Goldfische Überhand / Köderfischreuse*

Hallo,

__ Senke, Kescher, alles ausprobiert. mit der Senke habe ich ein paar Fischis rausgeholt, aber als sie das Ding kannten haben sie die Senke gemieden. Selbst wenn ich diese tagelang im Wasser liegen hatte, sie schwammen immer an dem Ding vorbei.
Dieses Wochenende will ich eine Köderfischreuse ausprobieren.


----------



## Doc (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Langsam nehmen die Goldfische Überhand / Köderfischreuse*

Verschenkt Ihr die Fische alle? 
Ich habe meine bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen reingesetzt und gefühlte 50 E-mails bekommen


----------



## amselmeister (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Langsam nehmen die Goldfische Überhand / Köderfischreuse*

Hallo Peter

Ja wie gesagt das teile habe ich mir ja gerade geholt und momentan keinen Erfolg.
Ich würde sagen da muss irgendwas zum anlocken rein aber was?
Kenne mich mit angeln und so null aus. Kann man da irgendwas Buntes reinmachen? 
Wollte da an essen wo Fischfutter, Kürbis und mais rein machen ??!!


----------



## underfrange (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Langsam nehmen die Goldfische Überhand / Köderfischreuse*

Hallo,
hatte vor einiger Zeit das selbe Problem. Ich habe alle versucht. Nachts mit einer Taschenlampe abgekeschert (hatte die beste Erfolgsquote), wochenlang reusen ausgelegt ( naja reden wir nicht darüber) aber letztenendlich hatte nur eine Aktion den erhofften Erfolg gebracht : Wasser abgelassen und die fische abgekeschert. War eine heiden Arbeit, aber es war an einem Samstag erledigt (dank meines Kumpels Kinder die einen mords Spass hatten). Ich muss sagen ich bin damals erschrocken wieviel Goldfische sich im Teich befanden. Also bei mir waren es dreimal soviele wie vermutet. Ich hatte damals 50 geschätzt..... Die kame  wirklich aus allen Winkeln.....


----------



## Teicher (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Langsam nehmen die Goldfische Überhand / Köderfischreuse*

Hallo Ina,
Mit Fische einfangen die du los haben willst, werde ich so machen.  Warten bis Herbst, Teichwasser ablassen bez. abpumpen bis auf ein kleiner pfütze, dann kann man die Fische prima raus fangen.  In Herbst machs du so-wie-so Wasser wechsel, Oder?

MfG
Jimmy


----------



## amselmeister (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Langsam nehmen die Goldfische Überhand / Köderfischreuse*

ich befürchte das werde ich auch machen müssen. bislang kein erfolg. Habe eine Reuse drin und 3 von den Cola Reusen (vorhin gebaut ) 
Aber nix.


----------



## ina1912 (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Langsam nehmen die Goldfische Überhand / Köderfischreuse*

na eigentlich mache ich keinen wasserwechsel, ich fülle immer nur das verdunstete auf, vor allem wenn es warm ist. es wär auch schade um die tolle eingefahrene teichbiologie. außerdem wird das jagen in der tiefzone für alle eine stressige situation, die ich weder den unerwünschten noch den erwünschten fischen so kurz vor der winterruhe zumuten möchte...ich denke, ich versuch demnächst den trick mit der colaflasche..

lg ina


----------



## amselmeister (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Langsam nehmen die Goldfische Überhand / Köderfischreuse*

Ja kannst ja machen . Wie gesagt , habe es nun ein paar Tage und bringt bei mir noch nix .
Ich glaube wenn die das einmal mitbekommen haben dann machen die um alles einen Bogen


----------

